# Aiming problems, releasing, panic, help



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You need to shoot under pressure more often. I wouldn't loose any sleep over what happened to you. It is easy to let go of that control in practice, when it counts you are over controlling. Your pin awareness goes up, you are simply over-aiming. You are trusting that pin like no other. 

Put yourself in the highest pressure situations you can during practice.

When you are competing, tell yourself it's just practice and you are practicing perfect execution....still doesn't matter where the arrow goes. Really...who the heck cares how you shoot? 

It is all mental.


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

so is this something that happends to other people? like i said im just starting


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

gedster86 said:


> so is this something that happends to other people? like i said im just starting


Yes, it happens to almost every one. As soon as somebody starts writing down the score, we choke up and forget everything we learned on the practice range. Been there, done that and still have some problems with it. Wait until the guy in the next lane is one of the top pro archers in the world. You'll be wondering what you're supposed to do with that stick with the feathers on one end.  

Part of this is unrealistic expectations and part of it is that you really didn't have your shot developed to the point where you totally trust it. As you learned, shooting well during practice is very different from shooting well in a tournement.

George Ryals (GRIV) came up with one of the better programs for helping this with his 10 yard game. You can search AT or Archery Learning Center and find the article.

Also, the NFAA magazine has an excellent column by Terry Wunderle. Nearly all of his columns deal with this. You can read many of them on line on the NFAA website. The gist of the articles is to focus on the process and forget score. I understand that he teaches his private students a seven word mental shot sequence to help them focus. Unfortunately, I don't know any more about this, but some really good shooter use it.

One other thing is to shoot as many competitions as possible. As you become more familiar with tournements, the more at ease you will be. Besides, it's fun.

Allen.


----------



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

i would buy larry wise book called core archery and idiot proof archery by bernie pellerite he also has classes you can attend.i also did have problems. true back tension releases and shooting close, eyes closed, at bale no targets. good luck steve


----------



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

one other thing i forgot to mention you don`t aim you look at center of the center of the bulleye once your sight is on target.you may not believe me but once you read those two books you will. steve


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

when you get nervous we dont execute the shot with our subconscious, we dont trust the release, what you are doing is you are shooting out of your comfort zone. i think jay barrs says it real good, his techniques can help you to a higher comfort zone. :shade:


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Tag for the thread


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

gedster86 said:


> Hey guys, i need some advice. I have been practicing for the indoor state championship which was april 2 and 3rd, 2 days ago. In the weeks leading up to the shoot, i practiced everyother day and really was confedent with my surprise release, i could let my pin float around in the gold and just squeeze, and let the bow go off. Im not kidding, as soon as i got to states and stepped on the line, its like i forget everything i practiced, my pin was not even near the middle of the target and i would punch my release, i shoot a stans shoot off release in the bow hunter division. I felt like i couldnt squeeze and all i could do was just punch, Before the tounyment i had NOOO problems letting my pin fload around the gold. When i got on the line, my pin was like stuck on the bottom of the gold or side and sometimes in the middle but i wouldnt even remeber releasing because i was just punching and flinching i feel like. I shot ok for my 2nd time, but i judge my shooting on my release and how the shot felt, i can honestly say non of my shots were a surprise and half the time i didnt know if i was even going to hitt he target. I dont know what the hell happened??? i need some advice. I have to admitt its the 2nd time i ever competed and i was very nervous, does this happen to everyone? do i need a back tension release. I just dont know what to think right now. before states i was shooting around a 595 average in bowhunter division. At states i shot a 592 on day one and 593 on day 2. I also only dropped 2 points in the first 300 round each day, as soon as the 2nd 300 round started on both days , i fell apart i even shot an 8. HELP PLEASE


I know this is an old thread but just wanted to say that you were not shooting badly if you only shot a few points under what you normally do in practice! I get nervous too, just have to work through it. Some mental exercises between shots would do some good. Practice closing your eyes and consciously try to relax from head to toe between every shot. Then when you go to shoot, remember your shot routine and focus on that. When you go to make your shot focus only on your target. If you have other thoughts in your mind or something doesn't feel right, let down and start over. Much easier said than done and it takes practice. I still haven't mastered it yet but it helps. Oh, remember your breathing. Do not hold your breath. I can not think right now how to describe breathing while shooting but maybe someone else can. It's important. Now you have a base line goal to meet for your next big tournament (which I am sure you have had since this is an old thread lol!).


----------

